# What happens if I fail a non-stress test?



## cowboys angel

So today, we almost failed a non-stress test. What happens if we fail one?


----------



## Angelface

What is a non stress test Hun? X


----------



## cowboys angel

My LO is being tracked for IUGR (growth and fluid ultrasounds weekly and nonstress tests twice weekly). 

NST's, they strap a fetal monitor to my stomach and watch to see if her heartrate accelerates with movement. It's supposed to accelerate, and stay up for a moment before dropping. It was going up, but it wasn't staying up like it's supposed to. Finally they got a couple where it did, but she said if they hadn't gotten that, they would declare it failed?


----------



## Sherri81

My friend had this done with her daugther. She was told if she failed one, she would be admitted for constant monitoring. If the monitoring did not paint a pretty picture, the baby would be delivered, as they felt she was better out than in at that point.


----------



## lovemybabe

when I didn't pass they sent me for a biophysical profile, which is just a very detailed ultrasound......when my baby wouldnt move they would send me to the hospital for monitering


----------



## cowboys angel

Almost failed another at the hospital, as well as a host of other issues the past 3 days at the hospital. This is getting exciting...


----------

